# Spectacled Caimans for sale - S London



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)

Hatchling Caiman crocodilus for sale to DWA License Holders only.

£150.00 each.









Feeding well on gut-loaded live insects + earthworms.










For collection only from South London.










PM to reserve and arrange collection, preferably next week - must go by 24th December !


----------



## modified (May 20, 2010)

stunning babies mate


----------

